# Probleme mit Corsair h80i v2



## SgtMoor_16 (15. Juli 2020)

moin Leute, ich benötige mal euer schwarmwissen recht dringend.

Und zwar habe ich meine WaKü Corsair H80iv2 heute zwecks Umbau im Build lösen müssen.

Nach wieder zusamme setzen des PC,'s tritt folgendes auf...
Pumpengeräusche und eine Temp von fast 100°C auf dem Prozi. Natürlich habe ich den sofort aus gemacht!

Wie kann das sein? 
Habe nichts verändert ausser die Lage des Radiators da ich diesen umlegen musste um an die oberen Lüfter zu kommen....

Habt ihr Tipps was es sein könnte?
Pumpe im Eimer? 
Luftblasen im System?


Zum System:
I7 4790k  nicht OC
Corsair H80iv2 
MSI Gaming 5 Z97k
Etc. Etc.


Edit:

So die WaKü scheint sich wieder gefangen zu haben.. 
Hab aber immer noch ein Temp Problem.... hatte im Normalen Desktop Mode eine Temp von 31°- 36°C nun obwohl alles wieder so eingebaut ist wie es war stehe ich bei 50°C wie kann das sein? Das sind mehr als 10°C mehr


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Juli 2020)

Die Luftblasen waren bestimmt kurzzeitig bei der Pumpe und deshalb hattest du schlechte Temperaturen.

Das ist normal wenn man die Aio's ausbaut oder den Radiator tiefer als die pumpe hält.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SgtMoor_16 (15. Juli 2020)

Ok danke für die Info...
Kurze Frage überlege mein System eigentlich gänzlich umzustellen und den Radiator vorne in das Gehäuse zu bringen... allerdings habe ich dann den Radiator unter der Pumpe liegen. 

Gibt das dauerhaft Probleme?
Habe builds gesehen wo es ähnlich angebracht ist... anbei mal ein Bild. 

Hatte es heute einmal Probeweise montiert....


----------



## Dragon AMD (15. Juli 2020)

Ja dann gibt es Probleme da die Luft bei der Pumpe ist. 

Dadurch schlechte Temperaturen und eventuell wird die Pumpe kaputt gehen.

Am besten den Radiator oben einbauen oder hinten damit die Luft im Radiator bleibt.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LightLoop (15. Juli 2020)

SgtMoor_16 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Info...
> Kurze Frage überlege mein System eigentlich gänzlich umzustellen und den Radiator vorne in das Gehäuse zu bringen... allerdings habe ich dann den Radiator unter der Pumpe liegen.
> 
> Gibt das dauerhaft Probleme?
> ...



So bekommt die Graka die ganze vorgewärmte Luft zum kühlen, nicht gerade ideal.


----------



## SgtMoor_16 (15. Juli 2020)

Eigentlich sollte die Pumpe auch noch 1 Lüfter nach oben. Oben einbauen geht leider nicht Aufgrund des Cases...

Hmmm aber mir macht das Temp problem noch mehr sorgen... der lief im Windows normalerweise immer auf max 36°C habt ihr ne idee? Kann es sein, dass sich die Pumpe bzw. Der Kühlkörper gelöst hat?
Bzw. Die WLP ist uppe nach den kurzzeitig 100 Grad?


----------



## LightLoop (15. Juli 2020)

In einer AIo befindet sich immer etwas Luft. Diese sammelt sich in der höchsten Stelle. Bei dir ist das die Pumpem/Kühleinheit, welche dadurch eben an Kühlleistung verliert.


----------



## SgtMoor_16 (15. Juli 2020)

@lightloop Hab es mir schon fast gedacht... aus dem Grund habe ich den Rückbau betrieben und ihn wieder auf die alte Position gebracht.

Hier ein Bild vor dem Umbau....


----------

